# emerge probleme

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

wenn ich binutils neu emergen will (da glibc oder ähnliche Dinge nicht funktionieren, passiert folgender Fehler):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd -I. -D_GNU_SOURCE -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd/../intl -I../intl -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd/elf-strtab.c -o elf-strtab.o >/dev/null 2>&1
> 
> /bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd -I. -D_GNU_SOURCE   -DTRAD_CORE   -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd/../include  -I/var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd/../intl -I../intl   -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -c -o dwarf1.lo /var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10/work/binutils-2.15.92.0.2/bfd/dwarf1.c
> ...

 

"emerge -e system" schägt ebenfalls mit dem gleichen Fehler fehl. Ein Fehler names "Segmentation fault" kommt auch immer ziemlich gerne.

Hier meine emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.22-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

mfg

mattez

----------

## AntonWert

hast du schon mal deinen RAM mit memmtest geprüft?

----------

## SkaaliaN

ja..der arbeitsspeicher wurde auch schon ausgetauscht..

----------

## tux2

ist das immer bei der gleichen stelle; immer bei binutils?

wenn ja.. dann versuch mal eine andere version zu emergen

[EDIT]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (da glibc oder ähnliche Dinge nicht funktionieren, passiert folgender Fehler)
> 
> 

 

glibc geht auch nicht? (welche useflags hast du bei glibc gesetzt? emerge -pv glibc und poste auch mal emerge --info)

wenn glibc kaputt ist.. vll hilft dir das:

```

emerge linux-headers

emerge glibc

```

[/EDIT]

----------

## SkaaliaN

also das hat auch nicht funktioniert..die headers konnte der emergen. Aber bei glibc kam trotzdem der gleiche Fehler.. =/

----------

## tux2

segfaults hab ich auch ab und zu bei grösseren packeten.. 

da drück ich nach paar mins(10-20,musst du testen nach welcher zeit ungefähr der segfault kommt) STRG+Z und dann kurz was andas machen, swap entbinden und neu einbinden und dann wieder mit "fg" emerge fortfahrn.

so hab ich z.B. gcc-4.0.1 emerged  :Very Happy:  anders wollte es bei mir nicht, aber ich denke bei mir ist die hardware nocht nicht 100%pro supported.

----------

## SkaaliaN

hat leider nichts gebracht!

hab die variante auch mal ohne unmounten von swap ausprobiert.

dabei kam dann ein anderer fehler, konnte es auser shell leider net kopieren  :Sad: ((

da stant was von sysdep.h wär nen fehler oder so.....und eben die darauf folgenden fehler aber kein speicherzugriffsfehler mehr.

langsam vermute ich das das board nen schuss weg hat!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

ELF ist aber im Kernel einkompiliert, oder?

```
grep ELF .config
```

sonst würde ich ausprobieren, ob ein etc-update gravierende Veränderungen bewirkt

oder

```
emerge baselayout --oneshot
```

oder 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh
```

----------

## schachti

Wenn gerade beim Kompilieren gehäuft segfaults auftreten, spricht das mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit für Hardware-Probleme.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe die localdatei mal geändert. ich hatte da alle sprachen außer deutsch rausgeworfen...naja..dann ging es... =)

mfg

mattez

----------

